# Problems with algae



## Deon Graf (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a standard 10 gallon tank, equipment consisting of a penguin mini bio wheel filter, custom hood housing 2 15 watt florescent tubes, one a GE aquarium bulb (more red) and the other is a fluorite (more blue). Sub straight is fine gravel 1/6-1/8 supplemented with literate clay fertilizer. I provide a supplemented CO2 dose via 3 liter yeast generator and nuitra plant defuser. Maintenance I'm very rigorous on, performing 20% water changes once a week with deionized water. Water quality generally stays around 6.7 ph, 3-4 deg. gh, ammonia and nitrite levels at 0 ppm. I have a bad problem with hair or string algae, I figured out the cause to be over fertilization with a liquid plant fertilizer and have stopped that regiment. I'm using algae destroyer and a heavy pruning to get rid of it. Is there anything else I can do?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

Please tell us more about your plants and fish. What fertilizer are you using?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Also, nitrate and phosphate levels, along with KH and corresponding [CO2].

-Dustin


----------



## Deon Graf (Apr 16, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please tell us more about your plants and fish. What fertilizer are you using?


Sorry, where are my manners. I've got 2 Gold Rams, a male and female, 5 Rummynose tetras, 2 Bareo suckers, and an Octosiclus. As for the fertilizer its Leaf Zone sub-straight, and I believe Tetra liquid fertilizer. I don't have a KH kit yet, next on the to get list. According the scales my CO2 level is 25-30ml


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If you don't know your kH, how can you determine your Co2 levels? First things first is making sure you have enough CO2 in the water, 30+ppm is essential. I would say that most likely your issue lies in under-fertalization. You need to make sure you have atleast 5ppmNO3, .5ppmPO4 and that youa re dosing a suitable amount of trace fertalization.

Check out info about PPs by Edward or the Estamitive Index by Tom Barr. Following either of these methodes of fertalization will probably solve your problem.


----------

